# equipment grounding



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

when working with multiple vehicles and machines where do you ground and what do you ground to, are all machines grounded to a single ground or not, and whose responsible for the grounding of rental equipment? the operator or the linesman? is there a specific grounding lug or on track machines are the tracks a good place to ground? 

thanks


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

c'mon 37 views and no replies, this is a serious question about safety.

if a subcontractor is suppling a tracked lift, how does your company handle the grounding issue? where do you ground? who makes the connection? is the sub required to have a dedicated grounding lug? do they tie into your ground? is a track ground safe? do you consider earth contact enough for a good ground?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't do a whole lot of industrial work these days, but I have never seen a vehicle or machine grounded. A generator or site trailer maybe, but a machine like a track lift?


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

What exactly are you asking?

Whats the environment?
What type of lifts'?

Talking bonding?


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

say you were working with a fmc w/lift.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

I've never heard of grounding moving equipment on a job site. I don't see the need; It may make things worse. If you have some sort of lift for materials,etc, that has a motor then the metal components of the lift would be bonded to ground potential at the service. Maybe drive a rod for lightning possibilities.


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

RIVETER said:


> I've never heard of grounding moving equipment on a job site. I don't see the need; It may make things worse. If you have some sort of lift for materials,etc, that has a motor then the metal components of the lift would be bonded to ground potential at the service. Maybe drive a rod for lightning possibilities.


i'm sorry, a manlift 1-2 man buckets. the machine is stationary during the situation.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

1idejim said:


> i'm sorry, a manlift 1-2 man buckets. the machine is stationary during the situation.


Then my above post may be it. Thanks for the clarification.:thumbsup:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> I've never heard of grounding moving equipment on a job site. I don't see the need; It may make things worse. If you have some sort of lift for materials,etc, that has a motor then the metal components of the lift would be bonded to ground potential at the service. Maybe drive a rod for lightning possibilities.


I do not really know jack about linework, but I used to be the test guy for a company that built bucket trucks and diggers. I definately remember a grounding line with a "clamp" on the end to ground the trucks. No idea when or why, but it was there.

Sorry I am no help to the op.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to apologize. I did not even notice this was in the linework forum. :blush:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I would contact the manufacturer as far as how to ground it. Check the job spec book to see who.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have to apologize. I did not even notice this was in the linework forum. :blush:


If you were really sorry you would ban yourself for a week.:laughing:


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> I do not really know jack about linework, but I used to be the test guy for a company that built bucket trucks and diggers. I definately remember a grounding line with a "clamp" on the end to ground the trucks. No idea when or why, but it was there.
> 
> Sorry I am no help to the op.


thank you, a friend noticed a potential situation on a jobsite, not saying anything specific.


----------



## Jack Leg (Jul 15, 2010)

You ground to the main line neutral.Each vehicle(bucket or digger) should be grounded separately with it's own ground cable. Every one on the crew is responsible to see that they are grounded. Some companies will let you ground with a screw ground rod.


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

Jack Leg said:


> You ground to the main line neutral.Each vehicle(bucket or digger) should be grounded separately with it's own ground cable. Every one on the crew is responsible to see that they are grounded. Some companies will let you ground with a screw ground rod.


thanks,

here's another question/scenario, does the digger/bucket on it's own (individule) ground become a difference of potential situation?


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

The only moving equipment that I need to worry about grounding is cranes. Cranes will produce a ferocious potential (your liar will 'feel' it 10 feet away from a big crane) and that potential can bite the riggers if the crane isn't grounded. I was on a job where the crane operator was a bit lazy and didn't ground. The guys in the man lift rigging the silo that was being dropped got zapped and I was sent for because I was responsible for removing all electrical potential from the silo. The source wasn't the utility, but the crane. The crane guys said no way, it's a kevlar strap, it insulates, I said bull-puckey, ground your frickin' crane you lazy cork-soakers, and that solved the problem. The crane can be grounded to anything at ground potential... In this case they grounded to a 1" dia. concrete anchor that was sticking out of the ground.

Mike


----------



## 1idejim (Mar 24, 2010)

Mike in Canada said:


> The only moving equipment that I need to worry about grounding is cranes. Cranes will produce a ferocious potential (your liar will 'feel' it 10 feet away from a big crane) and that potential can bite the riggers if the crane isn't grounded. I was on a job where the crane operator was a bit lazy and didn't ground. The guys in the man lift rigging the silo that was being dropped got zapped and I was sent for because I was responsible for removing all electrical potential from the silo. The source wasn't the utility, but the crane. The crane guys said no way, it's a kevlar strap, it insulates, I said bull-puckey, ground your frickin' crane you lazy cork-soakers, and that solved the problem. The crane can be grounded to anything at ground potential... In this case they grounded to a 1" dia. concrete anchor that was sticking out of the ground.
> 
> Mike


my buddy got "bit" but not hurt, the machine was not grounded other than the earth ground of the tracks.

machine owner says not his responsability, lineman says ground to his persona to avoid a difference of potentiall. i say it's combined, a dedicated lug and lead should be provided with the machine (operator and grunts protection) and the lineman should make the connection.


----------



## Jack Leg (Jul 15, 2010)

There is always a chance of different potential between the truck and the ground and between different trucks. I have always been told that the ground is there to quickly operate an up line recloser or fuse. Never touch a grounded vehicle that has the boom in the air.


----------

